# Wing Chun in Wash DC/Northern VA?



## Justin (Sep 7, 2006)

Are there any good schools/reputable teachers in the Washington DC metropolitan area?  Thanks.


----------



## reese (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello, I teach in Woodbridge, Va

Close Range Combat Academy of Lake Ridge

http://www.lakeridgewingchun.com

Darris Larsen


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Justin and Reese. Just wanted to welcome you both to Martial Talk. :asian:


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 17, 2006)

http://virginiabeachkungfu.com/home.html

http://www.wingchun-sf.com/

couple of others, may not be as logistacally accessable but worth looking at if they are.  Gives you something to compare the first one against if you are a beginer too.  It could give you a better idea of what you are looking for.  If you aren't a beginer then its still always good to check others out


----------



## drummingman (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.shaolinkungfucenter.com/main.html


----------



## DCVingTsun (Jan 21, 2011)

For anyone still looking for wing chun in the DC area, there is now a DC Moy Yat Ving Tsun kung fu club.  Check out www.DCVingTsun.com for more info.


----------



## jdtoyou (Feb 7, 2011)

DCVingTsun said:


> For anyone still looking for wing chun in the DC area, there is now a DC Moy Yat Ving Tsun kung fu club.  Check out www.DCVingTsun.com for more info.



Who is the instructor?


----------

